# changed schools NO XNTX TYPES!!!!!



## smokingpacman (Nov 7, 2013)

Just changed schools and fuck no XNTX types noooooo!!!!! But yeh dominated by XNFX and XSFX types. Occasional XSTJ. Its boring as shit here, they all talk about TV shows etc and what they do omg... What should I do haha and anybody got anything ENTP interesting to talk about?


----------



## smokingpacman (Nov 7, 2013)

BTW does anyone here to go Girraween high school in Australia NSW?


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

LOL I wish- Australia sounds AWESOME. ENTP high school girl btw, nice to meet you. Need someone to talk to?


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

You can PM me if you want. I'll talk to anyone LOL :wink:


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh boo fucking hoo. You should still be able to talk and get on with most of them if you're any good socially. People who only want to talk\ be friends with certain types are gonna find it very hard in life. I didn't find another ENFP until I was 18, didn't do me any harm : p


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm surrounded by almost 100% ISxJs at work and school. At least you have some variety...


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

You're not looking hard enough. 
Statistically, I'm going to bet there are at _least _10 xNTx. Go on a scavenger hunt and look for them, you're new there so it explains why you haven't run into any so far. 
In the mean time, if you're as bored with all the non- xNTx types as you say you are, then don't talk to them.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Doesn't it say something for your social skills that you can only interact with intuitive thinkers? Doesn't sound particularly Ne to me.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok- I've gotta step in and defend by fellow ENTP here. We can get along with just about anyone- we're very adaptable, however it's very hard for us to truly connect with people. The people I best connect with are other ENTPs personally, however INTPs are pretty awesome too, as well as ENTJs and INTJs that like to have fun  I find it very difficult if I dont have an NT friend to actually talk with and stuff- it's lonely. And ENTPs need stimulation from interesting people or else we get bored and restless and go insane...no joke


----------



## ladyofshalott (Feb 8, 2014)

there is probably at least ONE XntX in like the whole school? unless it is an extremely small school
But even so I have many friends of different types...in fact only one friend I have is confirmed INTP... I have an ENTP friend though, and you know what? they get along well with lots of people!


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Am I the only one who finds the idea that you could know enough about the internal cognitive processes of all/most of the people in your school just a little presumptuous? You've "just changed schools", so you've barely had time to come to know more than a select few at any meaningful level. Perhaps try not to close off potential avenues of discussion simply by observing them engaging in seemingly shallow conversations. 

Also, you mentioned Girraween, so I took the liberty of looking it up (as a fellow Australian, I was intrigued) - the site for the school alludes to it being academically selective in its student intake, so surely if you're seeking stimulating conversation you're at the right place (unless, of course, you aren't at Girraween, and asked for some other reason). As I said above, might be worth being less presumptuous about people based on your first impressions of them - the mere fact they're discussing a TV show doesn't indicate type, nor does it indicate that they're necessarily shallow, uninteresting, or unable to mentally stimulate.


----------



## smokingpacman (Nov 7, 2013)

Haha u make me sound like an antisocial kiddo. OK well ur right but to be honest selective doesn't me smart. I Used to believe that leading to me moving there. Selective really just means hard working people there are almost like perfectionists (although that's a generalisation). The red panda is right, it is easy for us to jump into a group and interact easily but that's if I hold back this "insanity" of ours to discuss insane plans or visions. I guess really this thread I posted wasn't really to solve problems but to simply find other nts to talk to hahaha. And one last thing yeh, those kids are smart but really they are only smart under this highschool system where studying is forced upon you. Many say once uni hits selective kids are the first to fall. Though others disagree..... What am I saying... I think I mean these kids (my peers) are to linear in thinking and don't like anything out of the norms.


----------



## smokingpacman (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh and I got most of the people who hang around me to do a test LOL that's such an intj thing to do though... Actually nah they'd type u themselves cuz I ceebs doing that.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

Have you ever heard of punctuation marks and grammar?


----------



## ladyofshalott (Feb 8, 2014)

I will also say I do sometimes like discussing tv shows, as do people of many types including NTs


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Grow up and stop using type as an excuse to be so arrogant. It's not very NT of you to be so close minded in regards to psychology/people, putting so many of them into a box.


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2012)

I refuse to make comment until you properly familiarize yourself with the use of the English language and your keyboard.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

*Assimilate.*


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Think about it this way, No ENTPs = no competition..

wait.. that actually does suck.


----------



## Utopeckar (Mar 4, 2014)

Pinion said:


> *Assimilate.*


Fuck, even though it's not being used against me, I hate that word with the passion of 1,000 blue suns


----------

